# Furnace change



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

ok everyone, as some of you may remember.. my old hydroflame furnace packed in whilst living in van during the last really cold snap in ?Feb..

I am 90% certain now that the Circuit board has failed, and also that an O-ring was causing a gas leak.

Everyone I have tried has said forget fixing it.. 8O no one can identify it, apart from a Hydrofalme logo there is little else on it..

I am thinking with the strong £ to buy a good newer used unit or even a new one from US and paying a certain MHF member to get it shipped to me... 
I guess any furnace should fit, within reason, after all they are just a box with some holes in the side, a gas pipe in and some electrickery.. as long as I measure the dimensions of the existing hole, and think about flue length, i am there?

anyone see a floor ? 

J


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> anyone see a floor


Hope so, you will need one to stand the new furnace on, Linda will get you one and Duncan will advise on what will /wont do, but yes your about there, and it appears the Americans keep things simple so all should be well,
Geo


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Geo

looking at a cheap Suburban SF30 ..


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Description (revised) 



Tom's RV Center 


Visit my eBay Store:Tom's RV Center 







There you go John some sizes for you
One 30,000 BTU Suburban Furnace

12 Volt R.V. 
Electronic Ignition 
Low Amp Draw 
Ducted or Direct Discharge 
Height: 7-1/2" 
Width: 17" 
Depth: 20" 
Weight: 35lbs.
Thermostat/Access doors not included

Geo


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Geo, looking at pictures, its a fair bit smaller than the one I had..
will measure properly later

I can get it for $150 or less, and it's had 3 seasons use.. makes sense to me on my budget with such an old van...
John


----------



## 95810 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Guys, this link may be of use to you for spares http://tinyurl.com/24n84j


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Steph many thanks..
Will respond by email..


I mentioned my problems to Duncan and he held out no hope really, model is too obsolete..


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thinking out loud..

hang on...

what if the first fan had gone.. the furnace would still blow cold air from the second fan, but the first one woud not trigger the sail switch....
so the effect would just be cold air from ducts and gas switch off..

It never occured to me...

easy to test...

?


John


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

more thinking..

limit switch

limit switch

can anyone tell me why I have one of these and also a sail switch? they both seem to do the same thing?

john


----------



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

*furnace change*

Hi John, its Mick I don't know if you have read my post on the suburban furnace yet but if not have a read and ring Conrad if you are still having problems he may be able to help. Funnily enough my pal Gaz has the sp30 furnace, that is the one they are repairing now. Hope this helps Mick


----------

